# Frontier airlines - Bike charge- waived



## eggdog (Jan 20, 2011)

Frontier just waived their bike charge of $50. Not so fast. At DIA as we speak, with my bikes for a flight to SD.. While it is true that there is no longer a $50 charge for bikes, BUT if your case is over sized or over weight, they charge you $75 + the $20 bag charge!!! FRICKIN RIP OFF!!! so unless your traveling with a unicycle, Bend over

Frontier sucks


----------

